# Disparition eMac



## kertruc (12 Octobre 2005)

C'est fini l'eMac, et c'est bien dommage...
Le macMini, c'est nul pour les écoles...
Vraiment dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

J'en ai encore un chez moi que j'ai promise de vendre... Je fais quoi, je me barriquade avec ? C'est vrai qu'au niveau performances par rapport à un mini il n'y a rien à redire. Presque nostalgique, moi.


----------



## suzanne (13 Octobre 2005)

ah, c'est pas malin, il était ptet moins esthétique que d'autres de ses congénères, mais à l'usage, un bonheur. De quoi en effet faire changer d'opinion le personnel scolaire pécéphile par habitude. Entendu dans une école: "nous avons été équipés de powerbook avec bornes airport pour nous connecter dans n'importe quelle classe, bon, c'est du mac, nous aurions voulu pc, mais on prend ce qu'on nous donne..."  ils ne connaissent pas (encore) leur bonheur, eux


----------



## Macbeth (13 Octobre 2005)

Ouep...domage cette Histoire. C'ets &#233;tait un bonne alternative entre le iMac et le mini....un tout en un  vraiement abordable. il &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre un peu trop entre deux eaux pour s&#233;duire un grand nombre ??. N'emp&#232;che que je l'aimais bien ce bidule.


----------



## kertruc (13 Octobre 2005)

Un coup dur pour l'&#233;ducation...
Je pensais qu'il serait dispo sur le store &#233;ducation mais m&#234;me pas...
Le mini est trop petit pour les &#233;coles, et l'iMac trop cher...
&#192; moins qu'ils fassent un iMac &#233;ducation...

<AJOUT> c'est super cette fonction d'&#233;dition !!! j'adore </AJOUT>


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Octobre 2005)

L'emac j'adore trop niveau design ça pète un max je trouve c'est tiptop Hi-tech. 

Dommage pour les écoles c'est sur, ils vont encore se taper du Dell et dire aux profs monsieur pourquoi ya plus rien sur le disque dur ??  
Leprof: Ah ça c 'est un virus mon enfant  

Je parle pas des spywares qui t'ouvrent des sites *CENSURES*

Voilà dommage mais j'espère qu'Apple va vite nous remplacer cette perte ^^


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas d&#233;j&#224; un iMac &#233;ducation sans lecteur de CD et sans modem?


----------



## MarcMame (15 Octobre 2005)

L'eMac est toujours disponible à la vente mais est réservé uniquement aux achats par les écoles. Les particuliers, étudiants ou non n'y ont plus accès.


----------



## kertruc (15 Octobre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> L'eMac est toujours disponible à la vente mais est réservé uniquement aux achats par les écoles. Les particuliers, étudiants ou non n'y ont plus accès.



Bon, ben ça roule alors... pourvu que ça dure...
Les prix sont les mêmes ?

Sinon, c'est dommage de le cacher...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben ça roule alors... pourvu que ça dure...


Ca ne risque pas de durer. Il vont épuiser les stocks et puis c'est tout. Il devient extremement compliqué de se fournir en écran CRT, tous les constructeurs ont abandonné leur fabrication.


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Novembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Un coup dur pour l'éducation...
> Je pensais qu'il serait dispo sur le store éducation mais même pas...
> Le mini est trop petit pour les écoles, et l'iMac trop cher...
> À moins qu'ils fassent un iMac éducation...
> </AJOUT>


C'est un coup dur aussi pour Apple ; je ne comprend pas cette politique : l'éducation est pourtant un bon moyen de faire connaître des produits.

Entre eMac et MacMini voir aussi éventuellement ici :
*Emac ou Mac Mini pour la vidéo familiale?*


----------



## laurent_iMac (7 Novembre 2005)

L'eMac c'est le genre de "bestiau" genre moteur diesel qui ne pollue pas
Cela fonctionne impeccablement
Tu le monte à 1 Go de ram
Tu lui en met plein les pattes
Et il tourne 24/24h sans broncher
Bien sûr un DD de bonne capacité est conseillé
Ainsi qu'une carte wifi et tout le toutim
Et tu pars pour un voyage au bout du monde avec lui
Par son aspect, sa robustesse, il me rappelle un peu le Performa 6200
Autre époque, autre Os, mais bon dieu qu'est ce qu'elle était bien cette "bécane" aussi
Alors que le ventilo fasse un peu de bruit, c'est vrai, mais quand on a les oreilles qui "explosent" sous un casque qu'est ce que cela fait  et puis on va pas demander le Perou pour le prix 

Bref, l'eMac une machine comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent.


----------



## chroukin (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'au niveau du prix y'a rien à redire, il était very cheap. Peut-être aurons-nous une surpirse prochainement avec un nouvel eMac écran plat 15 ou 17 pouces et pas cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Le mien vient de franchir ma porte pour d'autres aventures avec un autre propriétaire. Certes, rien à lui repprocher coté performances, mais son poids, l'encombrement, et le ventilo étaient d'un autre âge. Quand on a une maison de quelques centaines de m2 je suppose que ça peut passer mais dans mon appartement il était trop encombrant dans le discontinuum espace-son...
De plus, avec le changement de platte forme, ce sera plus discret d'avoir un mac mini à coté de son mactel pour faire tourner en natif les vielles applis...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'au niveau du prix y'a rien à redire, il était very cheap. Peut-être aurons-nous une surpirse prochainement avec un nouvel eMac écran plat 15 ou 17 pouces et pas cher ?


ça s'appelle un imac  pour l'ecran 15 pouce c'est short maintenant


----------



## Titov (10 Novembre 2005)

La carte graphique de mon iMac G3 500 DVSE du bureau a grillé. On me demandait 450 ¤ pour a réparation.... :-(

En septembre, j'ai acheté d'occase un eMac  G4 700 avec son pied translucide pour 350 ¤.

Que du bonheur.... il ronronne sur Mac OS X.3.9 bien qu'il ait pas assez de RAM (384 Mo).

C'est du bon matériel. Que dire lorsque l'on voit tous les problèmes avec les iMac G5, les PM mono 1,8?


----------



## chroukin (10 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> ça s'appelle un imac  pour l'ecran 15 pouce c'est short maintenant



:mouais: je parlais d'une dalle plate en fait...


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2005)

Titov a dit:
			
		

> Que dire lorsque l'on voit tous les problèmes avec les iMac G5, les PM mono 1,8?


Oui mais attention ! les eMac ont eu aussi leurs lots de mésaventures surtout au niveau des écrans.


----------



## laurent_iMac (12 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais attention ! les eMac ont eu aussi leurs lots de mésaventures surtout au niveau des écrans.



Ah bon lesquels ?
Tu me fais peur la 
Pas sur les 1.25 Mhz j'espere


----------



## uranium (12 Novembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon lesquels ?
> Tu me fais peur la
> Pas sur les 1.25 Mhz j'espere




1.25 Ghz, plutôt... A moins que tu ne sois encore à l'Apple 1...


----------



## laurent_iMac (12 Novembre 2005)

uranium a dit:
			
		

> 1.25 Ghz, plutôt... A moins que tu ne sois encore à l'Apple 1...




Non non non non non non non non 
Ma langue du moins mon clavier a fourché dans les angles arrondis des Giga   
Oufffffffffffffffffff


----------



## kertruc (15 Novembre 2005)

Ça y est, c'est fini pour de bon...
J'ai appelé l'Apple Store aujourd'hui, et y a plus d'eMac... même pas pour les établissements scolaires...
Fini, fini, plus rien en stock...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

RIP, snif. 
Modèle tres perforfmant, très (trop ?) économique.
Ne me dites pas que le marché n'existait plus, j'ai vendu le mien en une semaine.


----------



## kertruc (16 Novembre 2005)

C'est très dommage... je cherche une machine bon marché pour installer un poste en libre service dans une asso...
L'eMac était parfait pour ça...
L'iMac est trop cher, le mac Mini trop petit...


----------



## MarcMame (16 Novembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> le mac Mini trop petit...


Trop petit le mini ? Explique nous ça...
Je rappele qu'un mini associé à un écran CRT 17" quelconque ne revient aujourd'hui pas plus cher qu'un eMac.
Mini :  522 Euros
Clavier+souris : 50 Euros
Ecran 17" : 100 Euros

Total : 672 Euros


----------



## kertruc (16 Novembre 2005)

Trop petit pour installer en poste libre service... ça rentre dans un sac un macmini...

C'est le même pb pour les établissements scolaires...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2005)

Bien au contraire, je trouve cette machine bien plus facile à mettre en oeuvre dans ce genre de situation. Il suffit de soit l'enfermer dans un petit placard, soit de le fixer à l'aide de cornières que l'on vissera sur un socle.


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2005)

Ouhla... mais faut être bricoleur...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2005)

Ah, évidemment, si tu n'as jamais planté un clou...


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2005)

On dit "jamais tenu un tournevis"  

Encastrer la machine est chose courante pour les postes libre-service, il y a plusieurs solutions dépendant principalement de la nécessité ou non d'accéder au lecteur cd...
Je me souviens même d'iMac G3 encastrés pour en faire des bornes ineractives...
Après il y a une technique peu esthétique mais relativement efficace pour protéger du vol le clavier et la souris : un collier rislan qui enserre à la fois le cordon usb (avec les claviers Apple actuel on peut chopper les deux en même temps) et soit un cable, une chaînette ou... ben tiens, la cornière de fixation du Mini !
Sinon, un cable Kensington qui protège le Mini et les rislan qui l'enserrent également... mais c'est peut-être plus cher...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On dit "jamais tenu un tournevis"


D'abord, on peut très bien le faire avec des clous si on en a envie, ensuite je me suis dit qu'un tournevis ça commençait à être déjà un peu compliqué alors j'ai préféré commencer par plus simple : planter un clou !


----------



## nicogala (17 Novembre 2005)

Oh tu crois... remarque c'est vrai qu'y a tjrs des clous à tordre et des doigts à escornifler...


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2005)

Ouai, enfin... c'est surtout le poil dans la main qui me gêne...

Et surtout parce que ça m'amuse pas... parce que quand il a fallu démonter un iBook pour changer le disque dur et connecteur d'alimentation interne, je me suis pas dégonflé...


----------

